# 12th ANNUAL BROADS WITH RODS FISHING TOURNAMENT FOR WOMEN



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

ATTENTION LADY ANGLERS, THIS YEARS BROADS WITH RODS FISHING TOURNAMENT WILL BE HELD ON MAY 11TH 2019 @ CAPTAIN MARKS BASTROP MARINA,IN CONJUNCTION WITH CAPT MARK'S MUDBUG SHOWDOWN....ALL PROCEEDS WILL BENEFIT KIDZ HARBOR IN BRAZORIA COUNTY...SPACES FOR VENDOR BOOTHS ARE STILL AVAILABLE,FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE VISIT OUR WEBSITE www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com or call (713) 299-3037


----------



## DT27 (May 12, 2015)

*Tournament Questions*

Considering the thunderstorms this weekend (5/11/19). Has anyone seen an update as to whether or not the tournament will still go on?

Thanks,
DT27


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry just getting back to you...yes ,we have rescheduled the new date is july 13th 2019 @captain marks bastrop marina...thank you


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

*12th annual Broads with Rods Fishing Tournament*

Attention Lady Anglers,the 12th annual BROADS with RODS Fishing Tournament for Women will be held JULY 13TH 2019 at Captain Marks Bastrop Marina,come join us for food ,music and live and silent auction,this year we will donate the proceeds to Kidz Harbor located in Liverpool TX, the extended forecast is calling for great weather,we will be at the marina @ 5:00am on that morning to sign up anyone wanting to wait....visit us at www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com for more details or call (713) 299-3037


----------

